# VW T4 Gulfwagen



## Desp Dan (Apr 5, 2010)

Built as a bit of a "Weekender" and as a Homage to the 60/70's Porsche 917 K's & Ford GT40's

VW T4 2.5 Tdi 1200 Remapped to 130 BHP (Amongst many other mods)








































Summat a bit different & not everybodies cup O' Tea 
Might be a bit Loud for some but usually gets a good response 
Been on here a couple of years although I am a member of a few VW forums & tend to do the VW Scene quite a bit.
Works for us tho.


----------



## Baybabe75 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's so nice to see someone doing something different with a T4 than the usual white!  I think it's brill


----------



## JG992 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Dan recognised ya from the VWT4 site... sporting new wheels there!

*white van man here*


----------

